

Rubyonrails.org squatted? - pius
http://rubyonrails.org/

======
Hates_
The poster meant <http://www.rubyonrails.org> ?

Comes up as one of those annoying squat pages, yet <http://rubyonrails.org>
gives me the regular RoR homepage.

~~~
pius
Interesting, maybe you've got it cached? For me both are pointing to the
annoying squat page. I'll try refreshing my DNS.

~~~
Hates_
They are now both back to normal for me.

~~~
pius
Back for me as well.

------
alaskamiller
squatted by ruby on rails?

~~~
pius
That ain't a picture of DHH you're seeing there.

~~~
alaskamiller
looks to be a dns issue. it works fine at home but not at work. fwiw, whois on
the domain shows it expired yesterday and is now owned by a domain squatter.

------
smoody
ouch.

